# Neem Oil question...



## Carlo (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello All,

I continue to have pests problems. I used Ortho Max but it seemed to have damaged the plants a bit (burned the leaves a bit) and the bugs have returned 1-week later.

I've ordered 100% cold and filtered neem oil. Should this be sufficient for pests other than spider mites? would it kill spider mites?

I've been told that sns-217 spider mite control, although pricey, does do a great job of spider mite control? Any opinions?

Also, how is the neem oil applied. It seems like i should spray it on the leaves with a spray-bottle, but how much neem oil should I use? How often should I spray?


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 13, 2011)

I really like Mite-Rid to get rid of spidermites.  As far as Neem goes, you want to put a few drops of soap into a solution of Neem and 1 quart warm water, then spray it from a good quality spray bottle. 


A good initial spray would be 1 teaspoon of neem oil, a few drops of Mite-Rid, a few drops of Ivory dish soap, and some warm water.  Those bugs will hate your plants after that.  Repeat in a week or two.

As far as prevention goes, SM-90 is an excellent additive to your water and it promotes healthy root systems and beefs up the structure of the plant.  Mites hate the taste of SM-90 and I love the smell of it.  Good Luck!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 13, 2011)

Howdy Carlo, depending how big your plants are you can put a towel over soil and turn plant upside down, holding towel/soil with hand, and dip entire plant in solution.

Make sure you increase distance from hid light when spraying anything on plants. I leave light at greater distance for 24 hours.

I would also get another pesticide to alternate with as many bugs can develop a tolerance to a single pesticide. 

I would spray/dip them every 3 days for first 5 applications and then back off to once a week. you need to break the life cycle of pest.

good luck...........bk


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 13, 2011)

what stage are your plants in? i wouldn't use neem oil in flowering ever.. when you do use it spary the entire plant and make sure you get the bottom of the leaves really good..  youll find directions on the bottle.. just follow them and you'll be fine.. 

if you use it in flowering your bud is gonna taste really bad and aren't gonna be very good for you


----------



## Carlo (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. My plants are nearing 4-weeks old...Does that mean that this pest problem needs to be fixed before they go into flowering?

I believe that not raising my lamp and spraying the ortho-max may have caused my plants to burn. So, anytime I spray onto the leaves, the lights should be raised? 

Not feeling good, but learning... 1 northern light & 1 white widow burned the most...Bummer.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 13, 2011)

> Does that mean that this pest problem needs to be fixed before they go into flowering?


absolutely!



> So, anytime I spray onto the leaves, the lights should be raised?


absolutely



> Not feeling good, but learning... 1 northern light & 1 white widow burned the most...Bummer.


Don't worry, be happy. They will come back quick from light burn. The drops on the leaves magnify the intensity of the light.


----------



## is300ballin (Apr 14, 2011)

This **** works, Organic spider mite killer, kills eggs and can be used during flowering. But try to get rid of your pest before flowering


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2011)

I have never had any luck at all with Liquid Ladybug. The same with Neem oil.  and if sprayed in flower, neem leaves nasty nasty taste.

Do you have spider mites or some other kind of pest.  You need to target your treatment towards whatever pest you have.  If you have spider mites, I recommend Forbid and a good quality pump up sprayer.  It is the only treatment that I personally have found to really work and keep them away.  Don't pussyfoot around with mites--hit them hard and fast with something serious.  They develop immunities to pesticides very fast.


----------



## Carlo (Apr 14, 2011)

That's one of the problems...That I don't believe their spider mites (once again I realize photos would help with this question). They look like little white worms, like a speck of perlite.

I don't see webs or mites on back of leaves...Anyways, rosemary is the main ingredient of sns-217. So I thought to use both this product and neem oil to see if this madness stops!

On a side note, as a beginning grower, I had no idea that the plants would smell before the flowering stage. I enjoy the smell, but makes me a little worried about how much more its going to smell once flowering. 

My plants are nearing 4-weeks old and hoping to vegetate until the 6th week....

I'll let you know how it goes...Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2011)

Thrips


I dont care for neem either...I use ISO/water...and a new product Ray jay turned me onto.."Azamax"  all Organic..no resadue..and can be used in flower..Never faught thrips but know they look like tiny worms..Best of Luck 
hXXp://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/azamax.html
take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2011)

If they look like white worms, they are NOT spider mites.

IMO, it is a BAD idea to treat your plants unless you really know what is attacking them.  Identify the pest and then deal with it with the correct pesticide.  Spraying with the incorrect product or a product not strong enough can actually make the problem worse.  Take one of your worms to a garden center, tell them they are in your tomatoes and FIND OUT WHAT IT IS before willy-nilly spraying stuff that might not work.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 14, 2011)

"green light" makes neem with pyrethrins in it. Works MUCH better than plain ol neem.

Just started using "azamax" and so far I'm impressed with it. hydrostoreguy said it's just concentrated neem oil but I haven't had a chance to confirm it.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 14, 2011)

hXXp://www.thesage.com/pub/msds/NeemOil.pdf

Confirmed..azadirachtin from neem concentrated = azamax(.35g per fluid oz.)

azamax msds-

hXXp://www.hydrofarm.com/downloads/fc/AZAMAX%20MSDS%201-2008_19814.pdf


----------

